# massey ferguson 2135



## johnny c (4 mo ago)

Hey friends
I have a massey ferguson 2135. When I go out bush-hogging all is well until the tractor warms up. I got off this morning , idled the machine down, and proceeded to clean the grill and radiator. When I climbed back on, it was missing and stalled out. I let it sit and upon cooling, it started up fine but does the same thing in a little while. It is tough to make progress when she keeps shutting down on me. Any suggestions on what I should check ? Why does it start missing and shut down, the temperature gauge is not in the red ?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Is it idling to low.??
Is your fuel lift pump operating properly.??
When have u changed your fuel filter last.??
Any chance you have floaters in the tank.??


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

*and enjoy the forum!*


----------



## johnny c (4 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Is it idling to low.??
> Is your fuel lift pump operating properly.??
> When have u changed your fuel filter last.??
> Any chance you have floaters in the tank.??


Thanks for writing

The idle seems to be fine, the throttle takes the engine speed right up.
I have no idea what a fuel lift pump is.
Now the fuel filter, I have not serviced that in some time, so that could be a starting point.
The floaters is also something to look at.

Yet it starts missing, like it is not hitting on all the cylinders when it gets warmed up good ?


----------

